# Autotrail drop down monitor failed



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Can anyone suggest any way forward to this one please?

A few weeks ago the drop down monitor failed to show the reversing camera. I switched it off then back on and it worked fine. The TV also worked fine.

This weekend we tried it again but cannot get anything to display. I've tried the reversing camera, the TV and a DVD. 

Sometimes I get the message "No signal" then the display goes white.

Other times I get a load of horizontal coloured lines.

I have dismantled the freeview box and made sure all cables are secure into the sender unit. 

I have also unscrewed the monitor and made sure the cable to the monitor is secure.

But I just get the same result.

If I turn on everything (monitor/radio and freeview box) nothing comes out of the speakers. The radio works fine though.

If I try to turn on the monitor and try the menu nothing is displayed.

At first I was thinking the sender unit was duff but now I'm starting to think the monitor has gone. But then wouldn't I get sounds from the DVD or the TV?

Can anyone offer any suggestions? Also where would I source spares. I have looked on the Autotrail parts site and e-bay. E-bay showed lots of similar items but nothing the same.

Keith


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Monitor failure*

This may be of no help but I recently had the same problem, NO SIGNAL and horizontal lines etc. My monitor is not a drop down, however, I took it to an electrical local specialist as the warranty was with a company a long way off. They eliminated the camera and determined the problem to be the monitor. My original supplier sent me a new monitor which made no difference. They then sent a new camera; job done! I should mention that just inside the back of my van, the camera cable has to be cut and re-joined to pass through the bodywork; could this be an area to look at?
rosalan


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Monitor failure*



rosalan said:


> This may be of no help but I recently had the same problem, NO SIGNAL and horizontal lines etc. My monitor is not a drop down, however, I took it to an electrical local specialist as the warranty was with a company a long way off. They eliminated the camera and determined the problem to be the monitor. My original supplier sent me a new monitor which made no difference. They then sent a new camera; job done! I should mention that just inside the back of my van, the camera cable has to be cut and re-joined to pass through the bodywork; could this be an area to look at?
> rosalan


Thanks Rosalan

I did consider the camera, and tried disconnecting the feed from the camera to the sender unit. This gave me no difference in the monitor display.

Scratching my head now. Looks like a trip to the dealer is in order then.

Regards


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I had to get a replacement under warranty, no lines though just black screen.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello maxautotrail,
Try checking all the connections behind the AV switch in the locker by the PSU. Should be the same type as my old van. The black plastic mounting with the AV switch stuck on the front has loads of connections behind it.

To prove the monitor can you try connecting a camera/video camera direct into the side. ( I think there are connections!). Make sure power is ON though.

I'm certainly no expert, but guessing, i would say the failure must be the Freeview box, connections or the AV switch.

Worth a try anway.
sennen523.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

:roll: We are having similar problems with ours - not been able to resolve this either!!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I had a similar problem when I picked my 'van up. The problem lay, as Sennen suggested in the connections behind the AV master switch. I suggest you have a look in that area first and wiggle a few wires about!


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

georgiemac said:


> :roll: We are having similar problems with ours - not been able to resolve this either!!


I didn't think I used the reserving camera that much. But I now realise just how much I do depend on it.

I have to keep throwing out SWMBO out to check I'm clear behind


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

pomme1 said:


> I had a similar problem when I picked my 'van up. The problem lay, as Sennen suggested in the connections behind the AV master switch. I suggest you have a look in that area first and wiggle a few wires about!


Thanks - done that.

I still think it is the monitor at fault, as I do not get the normal menu on screen.

I have contacted the dealer and arranged to take it in a week on saturday for them to have a look and decide what needs replacing.

I feel a big bill coming my way


----------

